# briggs 8hp manual



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

Done some searching and found a site with
A manual for a briggs series 190400 8 hp.
But it wouldn't let me down load as a pdf
I'm also looking for the parts book
it's a craftsman but couldn't find anything at sears.
Thanks for any help
Pat
I found a site that has great information on small engines
http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/repairs/briggs_stratton_carburetor_cleaning_repair.asp


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the service manual.Hope it works for you.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

usmcgrunt said:


> Here is a link to the service manual.Hope it works for you.
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/12502267/B&S Service Manuals/01_270962SingleCylinderLHead.pdf


thanks, i couldn't down load and save it so I'll print it out later
that is what I was looking for
Pat:wave:


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

I right clicked the link and selected "save as" to my desktop and it worked.That is a large file to print out.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

usmcgrunt
I've got an apple computer, it says safari wont doun load that as a pdf
it'll be fine I can paste and copy what i need
thanks Pat


----------

